# BD flatbar roadbikes



## preslove (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok, so I've always been a point a to b rider whose relied on mediochre mountain bikes, though i first rode around my hometown in an old cyclocross style bike my dad built in highschool.I've been riding with a casual bike group in my south Texas, and I'm training for my first sprint triathlon in October. My current 10 year old giant rincon mb that's a little small on me isn't cutting it.

As I'm just starting out, and I want to save money for a move in the next 6 - 12 months, I really don't want to spend much money. Also, I'd like to have a bike I can ride in the upright position around town. It just feels safer. 

So, I'm thinking of getting a BD flatbar road bike and eventually adding handlebar extensions and aero bars to give me hand/body different positions


Im looking at the Gravity Avenue FB for $300, the mercier tour for $350 and the motobocane cafe latte for $400.

It seems that it might be better to go with the gravity and use the extra money saved on gatorskins, and slowly upgrade with nicer parts.

I'm figuring that this will be my road and triathlon and after a year or two ill buy a better road bike, and this will become my touring bike.

Amy thoughts, experience, recommendations?


----------



## preslove (Aug 15, 2012)

CycoBob said:


> I have a BD bike, and love it- but I'm not familiar with flatbars or the models you mentioned- I just wanted to say that it usually makes more sense to get the bike that has the components you want, because it is MUCH more expensive to buy them seperately and upgrade later.
> 
> Get as close to what you want in a bike, that your finances will allow- ride the heck out of it, and if you want to upgrade, just get a better bike down the road. One or two components purchased seperately will cost as much as a complete bike.
> 
> ...


I want to get Nice tires first, and then eventuallly wheels. It's my understanding that if I went to an lbs and got an entry level or slightly above, that the wheels and tires would suck. Other than that, I'd just get bar extensions, aero bars, and a seat post extender (for triathlons). Other than that, I'm not too picky on components. Ill leave those upgrades till my next bike. After that, I'll have a nice touring bike.


----------



## webdoctors (Oct 5, 2012)

I bought a mercier galaxy tour bike, lemme know if you have any questions I might be able to answer. Its really similar looking to the mercier SC3 but just with a flat bar...


----------

